# Suche ein gutes headset dass auch eine weile hält !



## immortal15 (2. August 2011)

*Suche ein gutes headset dass auch eine weile hält !*

Hallo

also ich suche ein gutes headset was auch eine weile hält 

ich habe bisher immer stereo headsets gehabt die gingen aber IMMER nach ca 6 moanten durch kabelbruch tot .....

dann hatte ich von meinem bruder das g930 geschenkt bekommen , den sound fand ich schon spitze ! ( kenne mich damit nicht wirklich aus aber wahr definitiv besser als von dne headsets die ich bisher hatte )

nur leider wahr mein 10 jähriger neffe der meinung, dass er mein headset gegen die wand werfen muss weil ich ihn kein dead space spielen lasse

so wahr die kurze vorgeschichte warum ich ein neues möchte xD

also ich habe 180€ zur verfügung (media markt hat mir dass geld für dass g930 wieder gegeben)

suche ein headset mit gutem sound und wenn es geht 5.1 oder 7.1 ( ja ich weis viele sagen das dass mist sien soll aber ich finds halt gut )

die ohrmuscheln sollten ohrumschließend sein !

es sollte guten bass haben bzw generell guten sound,

also im auge habe ich ja jetzt das roccat kave + soundkarte 

oooooder das eine von tritton wo ich nicht auf den namen komme

also bin viele für vorschläge offen !


ach und nein ich möchte keine stereo kopfhörer+ tischmikrofon ^^


----------



## immortal15 (2. August 2011)

keine einen vorschlag ? =(


----------



## quaaaaaak (2. August 2011)

nein bei dem budget und kein hifi kopfhörer ist total bescheuert deshalb kein vorschlag von mir( außerdem musst du kein tisch micro nehmen du kannst einfach ein ansteck micro nehmen es einfach ans kabel klipsen, aber was rede ich man muss ja nach marketing kaufen, wer einem g930 guten sound bescheinigt vor allem bei dem preis ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen. das 5.1 mist is stimmt, weil wenn du da nen haufen boxen in dem kleinen raum hast dann bleibt da kaum noch platz für vernünftige also schwachsinn, ist doch klar das billig hergestellte mini boxen nicht den klang von hochwertigen großen boxen haben aber was rede ich, sollte dich mein achso uninteressantes gelaber vll doch beieinflusst haben rate ich dir zu nem Beyerdynamic DT770 mit soundkarte(xonar oder creative) und ansteckmikro.

€: damn it vergessen: kein headset kommt an die verarbeitung eines hifi kopfhörers ran, die medusa sind das beste beispiel und das headsets überteuert sind lässt sich am besten beim MX300 zeigen: basiert auf dem DT770 kostet aber 130€ mehr weil ein mikro dran ist, das G930 wird sogar von nem akg k530 klangtechnisch in die tasche gesteckt...


----------



## immortal15 (2. August 2011)

das g930 hatte ich geschenkt bekommen , das ist halt vom ton her das beste was ich bisher hatte ......sonst hatte ich nur sone 10-20e dinger die nach 6 monaten wegen kabelbruch kaputt wahren mein bruder hattes nur gut gemeint ........


soll ich mich jetzt entschuldigen weil ich von headsets /kopfhörer keine ahnung habe ?
ich habe halt nur 2 arten von headsets gehabt ........die ganz billigen .....und halt das g930
kannst das nicht verstehen das man bei so wenig erfahrung glaubt das 5.1/7.1 headsets gut sind ?


also 140€ hätte ich zur verfügung die anderen sind schon verplant ^^
was für kopfhörer + ansteck mikro ( je nach dem was ende des monats de kohle sagt vlt sogar noch ne soundkarte) würdest du denn empfehlen ausser das beyerdynamic

und da du anscheind ahnugn davon hast ( oder vlt nur so tust man weis es ja nicht ...nicht böse gemeint ^^ ) 
gibts da n besonderen unterschied ? weil ich lese immer was von ortung in spielen etc pp


----------



## quaaaaaak (2. August 2011)

prinzipiell kann man nicht sagen was gut ist, man kann nur von guter qualität und sorgfalt sprechen, ich empfehle ganz gerne beyerdynamic weil sie anständige produkte liefern und in DE herstellen. ein sehr guter kopfhörer, wie ich finde, ist der AKG K 601 ich muss aber zugeben das dieser seine wahre stärke bei unkomprimierter musik zeigt, die ortung in spielen ist nicht ganz so gut meinem empfinden nach wie mit dem dt770, aber bei musik ist der AKG klar vorne.(subjektiv - mein empfinden)
was mich zu meinem nächsten punkt bringt: was für musik hörst du? wie viel hörst du? wie viel spielst du? was spielst du? wo spielst du?(mit freunden, clan, liga,...) ich würde dir raten die beiden kopfhörer mit soundkarte(!) zu bestellen und zusätzlich dazu noch ein G35(wie G930 nur mit kabel) und diese probe zu hören, was dir nicht gefällt zurückschicken 

fürs mikro kommt es darauf an ob du eins mit ausschalter willst wenn ja musst du ca 15€ für ein Steelseries Siberia Microphone hinblättern, wenns auch ohne geht reichen 4-5€ für ein Zalman ZM-MIC 1.

und ein (leicht) sarkastischer ton in meinen postings ist ab und an standard, ich bin dir nicht böse das du es nicht besser weißt sondern nur das du es von vorneherein abgelehnt hast ohne dich anscheinend informiert zu haben.

€: was du mit dem unterschied meinst erschließt sich mir nicht ganz, aber ich kann dir sagen, das die ortung eines hifi kopfhörers mit entsprechender soundkarte (beinahe) jedes headset schlägt, der klassiker hier ist der AKG K530 für 50€ steckt der Klangtechnisch jedes Headset bis ~200€ und Hifikopfhörer bis ~120€ in die Tasche, dabei muss man aber sagen, das eine soundkarte pflicht ist, denn jede 30€ soundkarte stellt einen riesen sprung im vergleich zum onboard sound dar.


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2011)

Ja, gute Kopfhörer plus eine Soundkarte mit so was wie Dolby Headphone wären deutlich besser als ein Headset mit USB zu dem Preis, und auch per Soundkarte und Kopfhörer + separates Mic hast klanglich mehr als von einer Soundkarte + Gamerheadset ohne USB. 

Ein Headset mit USB würd ich nur nehmen, wenn es eher nur zum Spielen ist und man sich das Umstecken der Boxen sparen will - dann würd ich aber maximal 60-80€ für so ein Headset investieren. Und ein Headset für eine Soundkarte würd ich auch nur nehmen, damit ich spielen kann, und nicht mehr als 50-60€ ausgeben.

Ansonsten bist Du echt besser bedient, was den Klang angeht, wenn Du Kopfhörer+Ansteckmic an einer Sounkdarte für 30-50€ betreibst. Es KANN aber natürlich sein, dass Dir zb ein G930 trotzdem besser gefällt, der Sound ist manchmal auch sehr subjektiv - es kann sein, dass das mehr "reinhaut", und obwohl es deutlich Schwächer bei der Klarheit und den Klangnuancen vor allem bei Musik ist als Kopfhörer für zB 100€, ist dir das "Reinhauen" einfach wichtiger und für DICH ein wichtiges Qualitätskriterium.


----------



## immortal15 (3. August 2011)

also musik höre ichz generell über n 2.1 system was mir vollkommen reicht ...und höre musik nur über boxen spielen tuh ich halt nur über headset
 , will halt kopfhörer/ headset zum zocken


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2011)

Wie teuer ist denn Dein 2.1-Set? Wenn das jetzt nicht mehr als 80-90€ kostet, dann reicht Dir mit Sicherheit auch ein Headset weit unter 100€.

Ansonsten wäre zB das genannte AKG K530 seht gut für den Preis + ein Ansteckmic für 10-15€ und dazu eine Soundkarte mit Dolby Headphone. Oder vlt. auch eine USB-"karte" - siehe dazu auch mal diesen Thread: http://forum.pcgames.de/kaufberatung/9300583-headset-fuer-gaming-musik.html


oder WILLST Du unbedingt ein (USB-)Headset?


----------



## immortal15 (4. August 2011)

hab für das 2.1 system damals 240€ bei ebay bezahlt


----------



## immortal15 (4. August 2011)

hat sich erledigt, brille kaputt gegangen kein headset die nächsten 3 monate


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2011)

Naja, bei Headsets tut sich nicht so viel, man könnte durchaus schon jetzt einen Kauftipp abgeben


----------



## immortal15 (4. August 2011)

naja ich machs ganz anderst ich hol mir8 wieder son 10 € ding und später ma nen großen 27" monitor mein alter 17" kann auch ma in rente gehn


----------



## Vordack (18. November 2011)

Ich hab mir das Zalman ZM-MIC 1 Mikro gekauft da es in 2 Threads hier empfohlen wurde.

Was soll ich sagen, ich hab noch nie so ein schlechtes Mikro gehabt... Aus irgendeinem Grund kann ich die Mikrofonverstärkung nicht aktivieren (Hab ne X-fi) und das Mikrofon, welches normalerweise an dem Kabel der Kopfhörer hängen sollte (also ca. 5 cm vom Mund) ist nur normallaut wenn ich es quasi schon im Mund habe (also < 1 cm vom Mund).

Selbst mein altes Mikro ist da noch besser (hat ca. 20 Euro gekostet).

Also, alle die das Zalman Mikro empfehlen, wie habt ihr es angeschlossen, welche Einstellungen stellt ihr wo ein und wo tragt ihr es? Habt ihr noch andere Tips wie ich die Mikrofonleistung erhöhen könnte?

Wie würde sich sowas auswirken? Zubehör Mikrofon-Vorverstärker: Amazon.de: Elektronik


Danke


----------



## quaaaaaak (18. November 2011)

hm, vielleicht ein defektes gerät? einen derart teuren verstärker würde ich mir nicht kaufen, da kreigst du schon ein neues MIC dafür^^
ich habe mein mikro ca. 3-4 cm unter der linken ohrmuschel, und man versteht mich perfekt.
fehlende mikro verstärkung, puuuh keine ahnung, bei mir funktionierts, sind die treiber für die soundkarte ALLE korrekt installiert?
lautstärke: ich hab meine auf +10db gestellt, man versteht mich perfekt, das alte steelseries siberia mic war da leiser, da musste ich auch +30db stellen um in annehmbarer lautstärke verstanden zu werden.


----------



## Vordack (18. November 2011)

quaaaaaak schrieb:


> hm, vielleicht ein defektes gerät? einen derart teuren verstärker würde ich mir nicht kaufen, da kreigst du schon ein neues MIC dafür^^
> ich habe mein mikro ca. 3-4 cm unter der linken ohrmuschel, und man versteht mich perfekt.
> fehlende mikro verstärkung, puuuh keine ahnung, bei mir funktionierts, sind die treiber für die soundkarte ALLE korrekt installiert?
> lautstärke: ich hab meine auf +10db gestellt, man versteht mich perfekt, das alte steelseries siberia mic war da leiser, da musste ich auch +30db stellen um in annehmbarer lautstärke verstanden zu werden.


 
Hmmm. Das blöde beim neuen Mic ist - ich weiss nicht obs geht und obs laut genug ist^^

Ich hatte mit meiner Soundkarte noch nie Probleme. Es gan anfangs Probs mit den Treibern für Vista, aber das ist lange her (hab Win 7 jetzt). Dieser Button in den Einstellungen vom Mikro "Mikrofonverstärkung aktivieren) ist so ein Rätsel für sich. Manchmal ist er da, dann wieder nicht  Gibts unter google genug die das Problem haben.

Ohne diese Verstärkung habe ich meinen Mik-Pegel auf 100 und 95 probiert (manche behaupten wenn man ihn auf 100 stellt schwächt Windows es von selbst ab als "Schutz"). Wenn ich das Mikro 1 cm vom Mund weghalte ist es schon zu viel.

Mein Gedanke bei so nem Vorverstärker ist der daß ich ihn mir einmal kaufe und dann immer Miks für 6 Euro kaufen kann  Meien letzten beiden haben so 20 Euro gekostet, wären aber eine volle Kaufempfehlung. Der Klang ist Top aber ich hatte beider Male nach ca. 6 Monaten einen Wackelkontakt im Kabel


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2011)

MIc Verstärkung nicht aktivieren kann an sich nichts mit dem Mic zu tun haben, da man die für den Mic-Eingang ein/ausschaltet - egal ob und welches Mic da dransteckt. Da solltest Du erstmal weiter schauen, wie das bei Deiner Karte ist. Da ja scheinbar auch andere Leute Probleme haben, liegt wohl eher dort der Fehler ^^   Nen Regler fürs Mic finest Du aber, oder?

Evlt. hat die Karte so eine "doofe" Erkennungsfunktion, ob etwas an eine Buchse angesteckt wurde? Meldet die Karte denn, wenn Dz ZB Boxen an/absteckst? Dieser Kram kann nämlich unmöglich wirklich erkennen, ob da nun Boxen oder Kopfhörer oder ein Mic dranhängen, sondern es wird nur festgestellt, DASS etwas dransteckt. Falls die Karte so was hat, dann ist das evlt bei dem Modell nicht gut umgesetzt...?


----------



## Vordack (18. November 2011)

@Herb

Wie geschrieben kann ich ja reinsprechen. Also ist das Mic an. Mein altes mic img Stage Line HSE-20 Kopfbügelmikrofon: Amazon.de: Elektronik funktioniert tadellos, nur ist da ein Wackler im Kabel 

Nen Regler fürs Mic gibt es nicht am Mic, nur der normale" Pegel Regler unter den Eigenschaften von Mikrofon  Ach, Du bist davon ausgegangen daß er es gar nicht erkennt  Wenn das der Fall wäre wäre es einfach. Es ist an, nur vieeel zu leise (so leise daß bei der Mikrofoneinrichtung, da wo man den Satz vorlesen soll, er es gar nicht erkennt wenn man spricht). Da ich auf sowas nicht angewiesen bin habe ich selber den Pegel erhöht und im Teamspeak gehts - aber viel zu leise.


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2011)

Und bei Deinem alten Mic hast Du keinen MicBoost/ +24dB oder so was eingestellt? 


Teste das Zalman doch mal an einem anderen PC oder Laptop. Evlt. is das ja auch defekt. Etliche Leute haben ja das Mic und damit keine Probleme.


----------

